# Cuts on Frog's Nose.. HELP



## mattdadrma (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi

One of my green tree frogs has some small cuts on his nose, I think from attacking flies he had in the last week. I've heard that they can get infected really easily and can be fatal.

Anyone know what the best course of action is? antibiotic solutions? 


thnx


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 30, 2008)

I think you usually use a betadine solution for frogs. We had to use it to bath ours in when they had possible skin infections. Not sure of dilution for actual cuts. If you don't get enough answers here I'll pm you a good frog forum who will know exactly what to do! Don't think i can give the address in the threads. Good luck!


----------



## mattdadrma (Aug 30, 2008)

thnx.. the cuts/grazes are only small so im not sure if its really that big a deal. Its too late for tonight to do anything really, so we we'll see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 30, 2008)

Our frogs have had a few scratches on their noses and they have healed by themselves with no problems.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 31, 2008)

It will heal by itself, frogs rarely get infections, they are very good self healers. You must keep the water clean to lessen the chance of an infection though. Most nose problems with frogs are caused by mesh, frogs and mesh just don't go.


----------



## mattdadrma (Aug 31, 2008)

well, that lessens the worry somewhat. Got some advice from a vet to apply some saline solution to try help fight any bacteria. The tank has been cleaned, it seems that we wont be feeding them flies anymore, think it caused him to bump his head on the top of the tank.

thnx ppl


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 1, 2008)

If it does get worse you can use silverzene cream.
It is available on a script from the vet or a human doctor.

What sort of mesh is your lid made from?


----------



## mattdadrma (Sep 1, 2008)

meshe1969 said:


> If it does get worse you can use silverzene cream.
> It is available on a script from the vet or a human doctor.
> 
> What sort of mesh is your lid made from?



its a fine mesh. We have a small exo terra terrarium


----------



## meshe1969 (Sep 1, 2008)

mattdadrma said:


> its a fine mesh. We have a small exo terra terrarium




So the mesh is made of wire? I guess you can't replace it with fly wire either?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2008)

Make sure none of the decorations reach near the roof, as this will give the frog more purchase to rub it's nose.


----------



## mattdadrma (Sep 2, 2008)

meshe1969 said:


> So the mesh is made of wire? I guess you can't replace it with fly wire either?



yeah its wire mesh. Unfortunately we cant really replace it, might be looking at a bigger tank for them soon anyway. They grow quickly!


----------



## melcoggio (Mar 30, 2012)

mattdadrma said:


> well, that lessens the worry somewhat. Got some advice from a vet to apply some saline solution to try help fight any bacteria. The tank has been cleaned, it seems that we wont be feeding them flies anymore, think it caused him to bump his head on the top of the tank.
> 
> thnx ppl



did you make the saline solution yourself with table salt? if so what dilution ratio... ?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

I would be watching him to see what he is scratching himself on, then remove, cover, protect whatever it is. Buy some from a chemist is prolly best. I think the dilution is 0.05% and it isnt made with kitchen salt (definately not iodised) and is made with steralised water.

Dont risk it imo, just buy a little bottle from the chemist. I wouldnt be using any chemicals umless you are really sure they are 'frog suitable' You know what dettol does to cane toads :shock:


----------

